# Best ebook for java



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi guys!
I have a lot of java ebooks, but sincerely don't know where to start!
I am not a total noob in java, so want smth which explains everything from A to Z.
I started learning how to program java 7th edition from deitel, but that seems not to be
concentrated on learning java, it has a lot of other things which are terribly time consuming.
Also, it has 1700 pages so there is no way i am going to read all that amount, as i have started
learning opengl too!
Recommend me pls an ebook for java, which is aimed only in java


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry for bumping before 24 hours


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

honestly i dont see the point in bothering with an 'e-book.' the internet is the largest e-book in the world. just google your problems. i would rather opt for an actual bound book so i can reference it easily without having to fiddle with closing and opening new windows while i code.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know if I agree with Rhino or not, but then I'm an old fart so it's not like anyone would care anyway. 

Start at the source - http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/

I'm doing the visual basic tutorial here (off and on) and I think it is absolutely excellent - http://www.homeandlearn.co.uk/java/java.html

I definitely like the idea of a reference book though for functions you use a lot and want to annotate.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 27, 2011)

The java tutorials from oracle lack a lot of information and it has tutorials for people who are
already professionals. I have seen a lot of tutorials there and it is like learning the websites with php.net. 
It is only for people who have a nearly perfect knowledge about php. 
There u cannot learn php from the start. 
Same thing here with oracle, there is no way u can learn java from there if u are not a professional. 
Even teachers give u ebooks, not the website of oracle.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2011)

OK.  Sorry.  Now that you mention it I do seem to recall thinking something along those lines myself when I was looking for stuff on javascript and I hit their site.  Not sure it was their tutorials, but it was something like 'explain to me please, are you trying to teach me how to write the perfect javascript book or are you trying to teach me javascript, because I can't really tell.'

Check out the other site though.  I don't know if the Java tutorial will be as good as the one on VB, but that one is really damned good and I would be interested in finding out.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you tried googling "Beginner Java Tutorials"?
Looks like there are a lot of sites for novice Java programmers.

I agree with Rhino. I get a comprehensive bound reference and use the internet for sample code.
There a so many programming related sites to get example code it's not even funny


----------



## razaron (Jul 28, 2011)

Beginning Programming With Java For Dummies. After you get what arrays, classes and objects are you won't need a book.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2011)

i always struggle with strings. even after all this time it is hard to get a handle on them because they are also a type of array. they are incredibly powerful and that means complicated if you want to do something sophisticated.


----------

